# Ford Loader



## jrbass (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a Ford 3000 diesel,I bought a ford loader used a few days ago,Looks like the mounts on the middle of it are too far forward,Are there adapter kits for these loaders,I want to put it on my tractor Any Help appreciated!!!


----------



## engineman56 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jr, I did the same thing. I bought a Wagner loader at a machinery sale. It was originally intended to be mounted on a 8n,2n,9n? I don't know. Any how I had to adapt it to my Case VAI tractor. It wasn't too hard to do. I had to modify the mounting but it works really well. I had to fab up some new mounts and do some welding but it worked. It was worth it. I use it more than I thought I would. I would think since its a Ford tractor that it shouldn't be too hard to adapt it on your own. 

Kevin


----------

